# Circuito de un lector óptico



## ELIZABETH (Oct 18, 2005)

Hola quisiera saber si por ahí alguien esta informaciónrmado sobre el circuito de un lector óptico, mas especifico de un lapicero óptico.

Gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 19, 2005)

Elizabeth,

Me recuerdo que cuando tenía mi commodore 64 armé un lápiz óptico que no era más que un transistor, una resistencia, un fotodiodo y un pulsador para interrumpir el circuito.

El circuito iba conectado al puerto de joystick y la "magia" estaba en el programa o software.

La idea es que el barrido horizontal de la pantalla se sincronice con el lápiz, cuando el haz pasa por el fotodiodo y lo excita, el circuito manda la señal al puerto que está siendo "monitoreado" y la posición es calculada matemáticamente  en base a la frecuencia de barrido (cada 1/60 de segundo o 1/50 de segundo dependiendo de la frecuencia de red). 

No se si te refieres a esto.

Estuve buscando pero no encuentro el esquema. Aunque son dispositivos muy "viejos" y ya en desuso, voy a buscar  en internet a ver que consigo.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

